# how to set last_ack  timeout



## jason_zhoa (Sep 9, 2010)

how to set last_ack  timeout?

```
113.107.160.5.8680   60.161.246.17.13562    LAST_ACK
```
if 60.161.246.17 don't send last ack packages,the state LAST_ACK will keep all the time?
how to set last_ack timeout? thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Have a look at the sysctls under net.inet.tcp.


----------



## jason_zhoa (Sep 9, 2010)

only find 

```
net.inet.tcp.finwait2_timeout: 300
net.inet.tcp.fast_finwait2_recycle: 1
```
for timeout,but not for last_ack


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

This has been an ongoing discussion since abt 2003, not sure of a fix. have a read: http://www.google.com/search?q=LAST_ACK+timeout+freebsd, or post to @freebsd-net (http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-net).


----------



## jason_zhoa (Sep 10, 2010)

ok,thanks!


----------

